# my RARE salamandra.salamandra.gigliolii babies :)



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

these are my RARE s.s.gigliolii and im prity sure they are boy and girl:no1:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

they look like fire salamanders


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

*??????*

erm:lol2: they are???? lol well i forget say what type of salamanders they are opps BUT they are s.s.gigliolii THAT IS A RARE TYPE OF FIRE SALAMANDERS:lol2:

look a link for you my friend!!!!
Google Image Result for http://www.caudata.org/cc/images/articles/Salamandra/S_corsica.jpg


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

lol wow cute little things
:grin1:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Funky :grin1:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yer...very nice, like the newt version of yellow and black dart frogs


----------



## Opheodrys (Feb 5, 2007)

They're nice : victory:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Are they worth much then?


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

their dead sweet


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

wow me like :no1:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow!!!
They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

always wnted these!


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Stunning!! :no1:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

*hehe*

hehe i love them:no1: but they are becoming just hard hard to get naw as lots of people are finding ways of getting them BUT 90% of them in england are from the same blood lines so pointless for breeding unless you wish to sell inbreed fire sals! lol and people dont like that:lol2: only breed same blood lines if you wisht o keept hem yourself but its still not a good thing todo:lol2: thats y i cant breed them together and it isnt a big matter for me :no1: my friend has more from a differant blood line and he has like (1) of the bigest collection of salamanders and newts:Na_Na_Na_Na: IN ENGLAND i recon. over (250) breeding adults and all differant sorts and think about haw meany babies he has:mf_dribble: he is well rushed :lol2:


----------

